

Install Android packages directly from GitHub - pjhyett
http://github.com/blog/665-apk-downloads-for-android-projects

======
sprout
Any chance GitHub could turn into a first-class Android market?

The inability to distinguish at a glance FOSS apps from closed apps has been
one of the odd little components of the Android ecosystem for me.

~~~
rudyfink
Being able to find quality applications for my problems has been the biggest
deterrent to me in participating, as a customer, in the Android market. I have
not encountered any real problem in getting an application once I know it
exists.

Whatever can make finding good solutions to my problems easy will become my
first-class Android market. Right now I often find myself haranguing other
people with Android phones or sifting through blog and forum posts in order to
tease out what the quality applications are.

The sad part is I'd classify my mobile computer problems as really pretty
simple compared to my lap/desk top problems. With my mobile (excluding
communications) I'm almost always either trying to find/retrieve some specific
fact(s) (how do I get from A to B, what is that star, is that a good price,
what time was the meeting, show and tell with pictures, play music) or record
some fact(s) (photos, voice, opinion on wine, exercise results).

------
zootm
This is a great feature. It's an example of a small, easy-to-implement change
that makes their website just work better. I really like when things like this
get done.

------
albemuth
Related tip: make your build copy the apk to your dropbox folder, then tap to
install on your android

------
grandalf
I think this is just what Android needed.

------
boundlessdreamz
github had support for installing ruby gems and then dropped support. Hope
this doesn't meet that fate

~~~
pjhyett
This is infinitely easier to support than building rubygems. Fortunately, the
ecosystem that has been built around Rubygems.org is a far better solution
than what we provided.

------
mcantelon
Very cool! Thanks Github!

------
leckermilch
Hey, I want this for my iPhone, too.

~~~
Niten
You'll have to take that up with Apple, unfortunately.

